# Pepper corns



## bradger (Aug 14, 2019)

I have tried smoking black peppercorns, with some success, they do add a slightly different flavor compared plane black pepper it takes some of the bite out of it. 
Still experimenting with time and type of wood. 
I would love any tips if any of you have tried this.
I've been using hickory for 2-3 hours, using a splatter guard to hold the corns.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 14, 2019)

Never tried it but it sound like an interesting experiment.


----------



## S-met (Aug 14, 2019)

I had mediocre results with salt. Issue being the salt is dry and cannot really absorb the smoke. I suspect similar issues with peppercorns. If you are able to get fresh (not dried) peppercorns, you can start the drying process yourself. Otherwise you will have to mist or possibly soak the corns to get any smoke to stay.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 14, 2019)

I've never done peppercorns, but I have smoked salt with awesome results.


----------



## bradger (Aug 14, 2019)

it smells great, the taste is very subtle.  
i made "smoked" salt, using liquid smoke.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 1, 2019)

I have found that you have to smoke both salt and peppercorns for 12 + hours to get the flavor I look for.


----------



## saltandpepper (Sep 3, 2019)

They do pretty nicely. I try to keep them between 150-200 degrees.

I have done several blended seasoning salt mixes using sea salt, ground black pepper, garlic & onion powder, and a few other spices. Adds a nice smoky flavor to foods that were not smoked.


----------

